

Energy-Saving LED Traffic Lights Potentially Dangerous in Snow Storms - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/12/led-traffic-lights-dangerous-in-snow-storm-solutions.php

======
briggsrs
A very interesting article. I wonder though if the same technology that is
used on the windshields of cars can be applied to the glass portion of the
traffic lights. Only in this case, traffic controllers would be able to
remotely turn the heat on to melt the ice/snow during winter. This way, they
would be able to mitigate the energy costs discussed about in the article.

